# Christmas Sig Update



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I was inspired by Doug's Christmas Outback with lights, soI created my own Christmas sig picture.

Lets see what others can do...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was inspired by Doug's Christmas Outback with lights, soI created my own Christmas sig picture.
> 
> Lets see what others can do...


That's a great idea, Jim!!!!! I'm afraid I'll only be able to watch & enjoy - not only do I not yet have Photoshop for my Mac (yet...Santa....are you listening???) but I've just learned that Safari doesn't give me the ability to post photos up here (or even grab existing ones from my own Albums). Oh well


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Who is "Safari" and what do we have to do to get you enabled?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Who is "Safari" and what do we have to do to get you enabled?


"Safari" is Apple's "Outlook" (pretty cool name, eh?







)

Do? I suppose a new Windows-based laptop dedicated to Outbackers would be tolerable....but you really don't need to go to all that trouble


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


psssttt.....







<put Santa Paws in your signature....yanno....a Christmas sig......>


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Who is "Safari" and what do we have to do to get you enabled?


"Safari" is Apple's "Outlook" (pretty cool name, eh?







)

Do? I suppose a new Windows-based laptop dedicated to Outbackers would be tolerable....but you really don't need to go to all that trouble








[/quote]

Why does your email client have anything to do with posting pictures to this site?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Who is "Safari" and what do we have to do to get you enabled?


"Safari" is Apple's "Outlook" (pretty cool name, eh?







)

Do? I suppose a new Windows-based laptop dedicated to Outbackers would be tolerable....but you really don't need to go to all that trouble








[/quote]
Why does your email client have anything to do with posting pictures to this site?
[/quote]







Safari is how I get out to the Internet (tho' ComCast is our ISP and Netscape/now owned by AOL is where our eMail is)


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Safari is the Web Browser of choice for Mac users (I dunno why).
and she should still be able to upload pics. My kid does it all the time with his mac.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Safari is the Web Browser of choice for Mac users (I dunno why).
> and she should still be able to upload pics. My kid does it all the time with his mac.


I thought so...

Now...hope to it Woolfie...no excuses. Stay up late...read a manual...but get er' done!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Judi,
Just use this link in your signature in place of the one you have for the Leopard right now.
After x-mas, change it back. (Which means to write down the link for the pic you have now).

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...77_951_1540.jpg


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Safari is the Web Browser of choice for Mac users (I dunno why).
> and she should still be able to upload pics. My kid does it all the time with his mac.


No problem attaching something to MY email messages .... but .... attachments, links, or photos in an eMail do not forward....nor can I access "Properties" of a photo already posted on Outbackers in order to then post it in a thread. Have also not figured out how to add a photo to Outbackers from this 'puter (never had any problem doing so on the HP).

Don't get me wrong, now - I LOVE my Mac - I've just hit this snafu that neither I nor anyone else I know have been able to figure out.

<Jim - both of you







- any ideas are welcomed!!>

Looks like I may have to go back to work just to be able to have more fun on Outbackers


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Judi,
> Just use this link in your signature in place of the one you have for the Leopard right now.
> After x-mas, change it back. (Which means to write down the link for the pic you have now).
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...77_951_1540.jpg


*PUUUURRRRRRRFECT!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks, Jim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, no photoshop here, so this is the best I can do









Jim, does this meet the criteria for a Christmas sig update?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> OK, no photoshop here, so this is the best I can do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

To see the properties of a photo on a Mac, this is what I'm told.
Hold the Ctrl button while you click on the picture and the choose "Open in seperate window"
and you should be able to see it


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> To see the properties of a photo on a Mac, this is what I'm told.
> Hold the Ctrl button while you click on the picture and the choose "Open in seperate window"
> and you should be able to see it


*HOT DAMN!!!!!!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> To see the properties of a photo on a Mac, this is what I'm told.
> Hold the Ctrl button while you click on the picture and the choose "Open in seperate window"
> and you should be able to see it


Now.., could you ask your source how to forward eMails WITH their attachments....


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> To see the properties of a photo on a Mac, this is what I'm told.
> Hold the Ctrl button while you click on the picture and the choose "Open in seperate window"
> and you should be able to see it


Now.., could you ask your source how to forward eMails WITH their attachments....
[/quote]

I'll find out tomorrow


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Judi,
> Just use this link in your signature in place of the one you have for the Leopard right now.
> After x-mas, change it back. (Which means to write down the link for the pic you have now).
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...77_951_1540.jpg


*PUUUURRRRRRRFECT!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks, Jim








[/quote]

Love it!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> To see the properties of a photo on a Mac, this is what I'm told.
> Hold the Ctrl button while you click on the picture and the choose "Open in seperate window"
> and you should be able to see it


Now.., could you ask your source how to forward eMails WITH their attachments....
[/quote]

guessing it is a simple setting (check box) in your email tool that say "forward with attachements".


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> OK, no photoshop here, so this is the best I can do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works for me!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> *HOT DAMN!!!!!!*


Awesome....now you'll be on a tear...posting picture after picture.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> To see the properties of a photo on a Mac, this is what I'm told.
> Hold the Ctrl button while you click on the picture and the choose "Open in seperate window"
> and you should be able to see it


Now.., could you ask your source how to forward eMails WITH their attachments....
[/quote]

guessing it is a simple setting (check box) in your email tool that say "forward with attachements".
[/quote]
Yeah - I thought so too.....

Yanno, most things Apple are sooooooooo intuitive. But, then, there are other things that absolutely escape me.....like "Ctrl/Open in New Window" to get the properties







Should I have been able to figure that out???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> To see the properties of a photo on a Mac, this is what I'm told.
> Hold the Ctrl button while you click on the picture and the choose "Open in seperate window"
> and you should be able to see it


Now.., could you ask your source how to forward eMails WITH their attachments....
[/quote]

guessing it is a simple setting (check box) in your email tool that say "forward with attachements".
[/quote]
Yeah - I thought so too.....

Yanno, most things Apple are sooooooooo intuitive. But, then, there are other things that absolutely escape me.....like "Ctrl/Open in New Window" to get the properties







Should I have been able to figure that out???
[/quote]

That's why I only have PC's in my house....up to 10 now. Just built a new "gaming" PC for "the boys" (which includes me too!)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Judi, I love your photo of the boys


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Lets see what others can do...


Santa got himself and the reindeer a new Winnebago... said something about union strike and reindeer but he was mumbling and kinda PO'd when he said it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Lets see what others can do...


Santa got himself and the reindeer a new Winnebago... said something about union strike and reindeer but he was mumbling and kinda PO'd when he said it.
[/quote]

Very nice Steve...way to get into the Chrismas cheer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


>


psssttt.....







<put Santa Paws in your signature....yanno....a Christmas sig......>
[/quote]

woops!







must still be dopey from the drugs...will have to get right on that Wolfie! ( I am not responsible for anything I may have posted in last 24 hours! hee!hee! hope I was good girl, I TRIED to stay off forum but the forces that be were pulling me)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Judi,
Well there you go! I expect to see snow photos soon!

Katrina Jim,
Thanks for the tip. I have been at a loss trying to get Judi up and running. My Mac and Safari has never been an issue, and I was stumped. Like your tip too, never heard that one before. Thanks!









Tawnya,
That is the most disturbing Santa I have ever seen! First time I have ever seen PDX_Doug_Dog growl at the computer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX Doug Dog WAS going to get something really really neat for Christmas from Santa Crickie but now he gets coal, coal ,coal!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> PDX Doug Dog WAS going to get something really really neat for Christmas from Santa Crickie but now he gets coal, coal ,coal!


Poor PDX_Cowboy...he was only a bystander in this battle of wit. Someone toss him a bone.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Dear PDX Doug Dog (a.k.a. Cowboy)

You are the most handsome boy Beagle I know! You have dreamy brown eyes, and those ears, ohhhh those ears, they set my little heart racing. When you bay, I can hear " Crriiiccckkkiiieeee my love", you clever boy you! Here is bone from me to you. So, Cowboy, whaddya say we "roundup" up so alone time and "lasso" ourselves a cat to chase?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Dear PDX Doug Dog (a.k.a. Cowboy)
> 
> You are the most handsome boy Beagle I know! You have dreamy brown eyes, and those ears, ohhhh those ears, they set my little heart racing. When you bay, I can hear " Crriiiccckkkiiieeee my love", you clever boy you! Here is bone from me to you. So, Cowboy, whaddya say we "roundup" up so alone time and "lasso" ourselves a cat to chase?


Now that is what I'm talk'n about!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

(ps) Cowboy, don't tell Seeker about this-K? Tadger is okay, he won't tell, he keeps secrets.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Judi,
> Well there you go! I expect to see snow photos soon!
> 
> Katrina Jim,
> ...


Hey Doxie... Maybe you might like this... It is a little more "kid" friendly!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Judi,
> Well there you go! I expect to see snow photos soon!
> 
> Katrina Jim,
> ...


Hey Doxie... Maybe you might like this... It is a little more "kid" friendly!

















[/quote]























but

where's the







??? (Don't go there, MaeJae....Santa Crickie would NEVER consider using it a a chew toy







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Dear PDX Doug Dog (a.k.a. Cowboy)
> 
> You are the most handsome boy Beagle I know! You have dreamy brown eyes, and those ears, ohhhh those ears, they set my little heart racing. When you bay, I can hear " Crriiiccckkkiiieeee my love", you clever boy you! Here is bone from me to you. So, Cowboy, whaddya say we "roundup" up so alone time and "lasso" ourselves a cat to chase?


*WOOF!*

Kitty! Where's the kitty?









Happy Tails,
PDX_Cowboy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Judi,
> Well there you go! I expect to see snow photos soon!
> 
> Katrina Jim,
> ...


Hey Doxie... Maybe you might like this... It is a little more "kid" friendly!

















[/quote]























but

where's the







??? (*Don't go there, MaeJae*....Santa Crickie would NEVER consider using it a a chew toy







)

[/quote]

I'm not touching that one with a 10 foot staff pole


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Judi,
> Well there you go! I expect to see snow photos soon!
> 
> Katrina Jim,
> ...


Hey Doxie... Maybe you might like this... It is a little more "kid" friendly!

















[/quote]

OMG! that is sooooooooooo adorable! will you email it to me as attachment? I gotta get a program that allows ME to do fun stuff! what do you use?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Hey Doxie... Maybe you might like this... It is a little more "kid" friendly!


























but

where's the







??? (*Don't go there, MaeJae*....Santa Crickie would NEVER consider using it a a chew toy







)[/quote]

I'm not touching that one with a 10 foot staff poll







[/quote]

A 10'







!!!!! *WOW!!*That _would_ be scary!!! Eric??? Are you listening to your "friend" MaeJae







???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


OMG! that is sooooooooooo adorable! will you email it to me as attachment? I gotta get a program that allows ME to do fun stuff! what do you use?[/quote]
Ready Whip would work


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


>


OMG! that is sooooooooooo adorable! will you email it to me as attachment? I gotta get a program that allows ME to do fun stuff! what do you use?[/quote]
Ready Whip would work








[/quote]

Now that would be great. Get the camera ready, because no dog I know will hold still long after have Ready Whip put on their face.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


OMG! that is sooooooooooo adorable! will you email it to me as attachment? I gotta get a program that allows ME to do fun stuff! what do you use?[/quote]
Ready Whip would work








[/quote]
Now that would be great. Get the camera ready, because no dog I know will hold still long after have Ready Whip put on their face.
[/quote]
Have you tested that often?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


OMG! that is sooooooooooo adorable! will you email it to me as attachment? I gotta get a program that allows ME to do fun stuff! what do you use?[/quote]
Ready Whip would work









[/quote]

Now that would be great. Get the camera ready, because no dog I know will hold still long after have Ready Whip put on their face.
[/quote]

it's fun to put some on her snout and watch her try to lick it off, well, someone did that one time to her anyway


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> it's fun to put some on her snout and watch her try to lick it off, well, someone did that one time to her anyway


Just think how much fun she'd have with a spritz behind her ear.....

*NO*, Doxie. _THAT_ would just be wrong!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Have you tested that often?


For once...."No Comment'


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> Funny. I use Safari and have a signature pic.


she was having problems getting the picture properties..in order to post the link. Think everything is now working for her.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Think everything is now working for her.


well, except for the creepy santa dog pic








if it had a mouth, would it make it less creepy???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have you tested that often?


For once...."No Comment'








[/quote]
*I WIN!! I WIN!!! *









<Has O/C Jim _EVER_ had no comment???







I haven't done an exhaustive search here on the Board of the Gods, but sometimes some things just seem so obvious....







>


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> well, except for the creepy santa dog pic :lol:i


HEY! That's not _MY_ Santa Dog!!

Wait a minute!!!!!!! Are you calling Santa Crickie - CREEPY? This close to Christmas? Ooooooooooh - Dawn, that's not good.














Not good at all!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> <Has O/C Jim _EVER_ had no comment???


I feel a great disturbance in the Force...it's as if millions of
voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> <Has O/C Jim _EVER_ had no comment???


I feel a great disturbance in the Force...it's as if millions of
voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced...








[/quote]

Didn't say I wouldn't comment on the "No Comment" comment. So, my comment to the "No Comment" comment, is I like to comment.

..any comments?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Didn't say I wouldn't comment on the "No Comment" comment. So, my comment to the "No Comment" comment, is I like to comment.
> 
> ..any comments?












Huh?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Didn't say I wouldn't comment on the "No Comment" comment. So, my comment to the "No Comment" comment, is I like to comment.
> 
> ..any comments?












Huh?
[/quote]

no comment?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Didn't say I wouldn't comment on the "No Comment" comment. So, my comment to the "No Comment" comment, is I like to comment.
> 
> ..any comments?












Huh?
[/quote]

no comment?
[/quote]
Except that one...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Didn't say I wouldn't comment on the "No Comment" comment. So, my comment to the "No Comment" comment, is I like to comment.
> 
> ..any comments?












Huh?
[/quote]

no comment?
[/quote]
Except that one...
[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Didn't say I wouldn't comment on the "No Comment" comment. So, my comment to the "No Comment" comment, is I like to comment.
> 
> ..any comments?












Huh?
[/quote]

no comment?
[/quote]
Except that one...
[/quote]









[/quote]
Was that a comment?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Was that a comment?


Jesture...no real comment.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll give this a try................


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OMG!!!
That is the cutest thing EVER!

Merry Christmas,
MaeJae & family


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mollyp said:


> I'll give this a try................


I'm in love!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

No question - - - THAT would be next year's Christmas card!!!

Well done!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> well, except for the creepy santa dog pic :lol:i


HEY! That's not _MY_ Santa Dog!!

Wait a minute!!!!!!! Are you calling Santa Crickie - CREEPY? This close to Christmas? Ooooooooooh - Dawn, that's not good.














Not good at all!
[/quote]
The old Santa Crickie creepy? Yes!









The new Santa Crickie?? Much better


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Dawn, be very very careful........if you see a littel Black Sant Dog lurking around, you have reason to be concerned.








The new Santa Crickie is so popular that my neighbor has it has her screen saver! too funny! I had to explain the forum and who MaeJae is......ya know how I hate bragging about this place


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mollyp said:


> I'll give this a try................


Awesome!!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> To see the properties of a photo on a Mac, this is what I'm told.
> Hold the Ctrl button while you click on the picture and the choose "Open in seperate window"
> and you should be able to see it


*HOT DAMN!!!!!!*












































[/quote]

Another especially evil trick is to just grab a Microsft brand USB mouse and plug it into the mac.
The right button will function as a CTRL+Click.
Any PC compatible USB mouse will work, but the evil part lies in using a microsoft branded mouse.
And you get to "Right Click" again.

Still trying to find out about the mail thing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> To see the properties of a photo on a Mac, this is what I'm told.
> Hold the Ctrl button while you click on the picture and the choose "Open in seperate window"
> and you should be able to see it


*HOT DAMN!!!!!!*












































[/quote]

Another especially evil trick is to just grab a Microsft brand USB mouse and plug it into the mac.
The right button will function as a CTRL+Click.
Any PC compatible USB mouse will work, but the evil part lies in using a microsoft branded mouse.
And you get to "Right Click" again.

Still trying to find out about the mail thing.
[/quote]

I can just see Bill giving Steve a poke to the ribs on this one...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, OK !! IM a little late to this one but I just wanted to ensure that Santa would have the *FASTEST *means possible for his long trek..... And we all know who is the fastest.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> OK, OK !! IM a little late to this one but I just wanted to ensure that Santa would have the *FASTEST *means possible for his long trek..... And we all know who is the fastest.....


Love the Christmas pic.

But, I have NO clue who #48 guy is. Don't take it personal, I couldn't name more then 2 NASCAR drivers. Waldrip and Earnhardt Jr.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK, OK !! IM a little late to this one but I just wanted to ensure that Santa would have the *FASTEST *means possible for his long trek..... And we all know who is the fastest.....


Love the Christmas pic.

But, I have NO clue who #48 guy is. Don't take it personal, I couldn't name more then 2 NASCAR drivers. Waldrip and Earnhardt Jr.
[/quote]
Forget about those 2 (and all the others) and remember 1 name.... JIMMIE JOHNSON!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Forget about those 2 (and all the others) and remember 1 name.... JIMMIE JOHNSON!!


Why should I be thinking about an old retired football coach?


----------

